# C'est quoi qui va arriver dans le futur



## joubichou (25 Février 2006)

Un bouchon sest formé un beau matin en 2021 au péage de
Fleury-en-Bière sur lautoroute A6 : les premiers propriétaires de véhicules à pilotage automatique étaient impatients de prendre la route ! Ils croiseront à plus de 200 km/h. Lautomobile a bénéficié de constants progrès tout au long du siècle. En 2015, la première voiture obéissant à la voix est apparue. En 2056, les autos sont réparées et perfectionnées à distance via un logiciel de remise à niveau permanent. En 2085, on peut concevoir sur mesure sa voiture chez soi, par internet. En 2098, lInde présente enfin la première voiture jetable. Parallèlement,
la dernière station-service a fermé ses portes en 2050 :
place à lhydrogène !
UNE ÉTIQUETTE TRÈS BAVARDE
Son avènement sest fait dans la douleur. Selon ses détracteurs, le consommateur serait partout traqué et épié
avec cette technologie. Létiquette RFID (Radio Frequency Identification), ou « étiquette par radiofréquences », constituée de puces interrogeables à distance, sest néanmoins imposée en 2037. Mais il a fallu que les magasins acceptent de la neutraliser  sur simple demande du client  lors du passage aux caisses... Avec ce nouvel étiquetage,
on peut tout savoir sur les marchandises acquises, de leur production à leur mise en rayon. Un système très utile
pour savoir si la chaîne du froid a bien été respectée. « Ce marquage fait la clarté sur toute lhistoire du produit,
contrairement au codebarres, qui restait muet sur la fraîcheur dun article alimentaire », affirme son promoteur.
AVION À HYDROGÈNE OU DIRIGEABLE ÉLECTRIQUE ?
En poussant les manettes des six moteurs pour faire décoller son « Big Shark », le commandant Schmidt inaugure en 2016 le retour du vol supersonique. Lappareil atteindra Mach 3 en vingt minutes. Les grandes compagnies aériennes
ont exigé un avion très rapide pour répondre à la demande
du marché. Mais le « Super-Concorde », comme il est déjà surnommé, emporte beaucoup plus de passagers que son
prédécesseur, ce qui devrait garantir sa rentabilité.
Et, en régime de croisière, ses statoréacteurs consomment
et polluent peu. Les passagers moins pressés pourront
toujours emprunter la dernière version « Palace » de linusable Airbus A 480, doté dune salle de sport et dun court de squash ! En 2069, le premier avion à hydrogène, capable de voler à 5 500 km/h, traversera la planète sans une goutte de kérosène. Beaucoup plus lent, mais tout aussi
spectaculaire, le dirigeable électrique alimenté par une pile à combustible transportera de lourdes charges à partir
des anciennes installations dOrly. Sur terre, le TGV dépassera les 500 km/h entre Lyon et Rome dès 2029. Même le vélo fera sa révolution : en 2057, un nouveau pédalier permettra aux cyclistes de rouler sans effort à 40 km/h
de moyenne !
LÉCRAN DE TÉLÉ VENDU AU MÈTRE
Les écrans plats avaient envahi les intérieurs à partir de 2006. Vingt ans plus tard, ils sont relégués au musée au profit des nouveaux écrans Oled Organic Light Emitting Diode, « diode électroluminescente organique ». Fin comme du papier, lécran Oled se vend au rouleau et se pose partout ! Certains modèles existent également en version « rideau ». Ce tissu luminescent se fixe aussi sur les cartes de crédit, qui affichent en temps réel le solde du compte
bancaire. « Tout ce qui compte un écran va hériter de cette
technologie », prédit un scientifique. En 2036, dix ans plus tard, la qualité du home cinéma, dopé par la vidéo à la démande et le DVD jetable, entraînera la fermeture des cinémas.
« ON MA GREFFÉ UNE PUCE ! »
Une « puce » dans lil ? Oui, une rétine artificielle
électronique apparue dans les années 2040. Lélectronique vient chaque jour davantage au secours du corps humain. Sans
même parler du superflu : téléphone portable et traducteur simultané se sont en effet logés dans loreille dès 2011 et 2019. Plus sérieusement, un an auparavant, en 2018, du sang
artificiel avait pour la première fois coulé dans nos veines. Mais il faudra attendre 2039 pour que réussisse la première greffe de membre synthétique. La médecine traditionnelle prendra sa revanche dans la seconde moitié du siècle, avec lautosoin (2076), qui provoquera la disparition des pharmacies. En 2079, le clonage à des fins
thérapeutiques est au point.
LES ARMES À FEU AU VESTIAIRE
Il se nomme Vortex et a été présenté à loccasion du défilé du 14 juillet 2043. Sil ressemble en apparence à un pistolet classique, cest en réalité un radar. Il émet ce que les spécialistes appellent des « ondes de formes », produites par un générateur dinfrasons. Non perceptibles par loreille humaine, ces ondes font vibrer les organes internes (cur, foie, cerveau...) et entraînent une incapacité à réagir de la personne visée. Bref, une arme inoffensive et non violente, conforme à la charte « War is Over » mettant un terme à la prolifération des armes
à feu. Parmi les autres armes « politiquement correctes », figurent également les « cinétiques » (la victime est assommée sans projectile) ou encore celles qui aveuglent en
produisant un éclair intense.
LE CLIMAT DOMESTIQUÉ
En 2035, de la pluie à volonté sur les cultures, plus de canicule à Paris, Shanghai ou Chicago : ces villes ont été climatisées ! Une chance, car, conformément aux prévisions des climatologues, les étés sont devenus de plus en plus chauds, au point quen France, on assiste à un report de la fréquentation touristique vers le nord et lest du pays. Tenus à lécart de la pollution et plus propres (le béton
autonettoyant a été inventé un an plus tôt), les immeubles
seront plus silencieux dès 2053 avec linvention de la fréquence inversée qui permettra de faire disparaître le bruit. Lhomme va continuer à se jouer des climats : après cinquante ans de travaux titanesques, Desert Sea, une mer artificielle, est inaugurée en plein Sahara en 2078.
INTERNET DANS VOS LUNETTES !
Au XXe siècle, les aviateurs puis les automobilistes avaient déjà bénéficié de la projection dinformations sur leurs pare-brise (« affichage tête haute »). En 2012, les lunettes 3D figurent parmi les meilleures ventes de Noël. Un célèbre opticien maintient toujours sa très ancienne promotion : « Une deuxième paire pour un euro de plus ! »
Les fournisseurs daccès à internet ont été les premiers
promoteurs de cette innovation. Avec ces lunettes, chacun peut en effet visionner partout et en toute confidentialité les contenus de la toile. En voiture, elles permettent
au conducteur de suivre les indications du GPS et aux passagers de regarder la télévision. Enfin, des antennes de réception radio et de téléphone sont désormais intégrées
dans leur monture.
OGM : UNE FRAISE AUSSI GROSSE QUUN MELON...
Avant, on choisissait ses fruits et légumes selon la saison
et leur réputation. On les retient désormais pour leur perfection. En 2012, les halles de Rungis inaugurent leur premier carré OGM réunissant lensemble des aliments transgéniques. Fraises de la taille dun melon, tomates aux couleurs éclatantes, les produits OGM font rêver le chaland.
Au nom dune certaine éthique, une opposition planétaire
sétait organisée pendant une quinzaine dannées pour faire barrage à cette mutation technologique. Elle a été balayée par la cause humanitaire, surtout après la mise au point dun riz dont la richesse en bêtacarotène redonne la vue
aux enfants atteints de cécité. « Les OGM permettront au monde de se nourrir sans restriction », a conclu un ministre français.



Et vous comment voyez vous le futur


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Février 2006)

Dans un futur proche, des tas de chacals floodeurs vont débarquer et ce fil va fermer...


----------



## joubichou (25 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Dans un futur proche, des tas de chacals floodeurs vont débarquer et ce fil va fermer...


pas sur patoch !


----------



## macelene (25 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Dans un futur proche, des tas de chacals floodeurs vont débarquer et ce fil va fermer...



Bonjour PAco...:rateau:  

_ Mais où as-tu donc trouvé tout ça..._


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Février 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour PAco...:rateau:



   :bebe: :bebe: :style:

Qu'est-ce que je disais?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2006)

J'veux pas dire mais au train où vont les choses (relations internationales, polutions, etc.) il n'est pas sûr qu'à cette date il y ait encore quelqu'un pour vérifier les prédictions...


----------



## mado (25 Février 2006)

J'avoue j'ai pas tout lu :rose:

Mais le présent c'est pas mal aussi non ? Enfin pas mal, j'me comprends


----------



## fredintosh (25 Février 2006)

Déjà qu'on sait même pas ce que Steve va nous présenter dans 3 jours...  

Alors, ce qu'il y aura dans 10 ou 50 ans !...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Février 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> J'veux pas dire mais au train où vont les choses (relations internationales, polutions, etc.) il n'est pas sûr qu'à cette date il y ait encore quelqu'un pour vérifier les prédictions...



Ma fois... Pas mal de choses que je lisais ou voyais en SF sont bien entrain de se réaliser... Mais pas les meilleures... On verra bien...


----------



## La mouette (25 Février 2006)

Le fils de Bill Gates va épouser la fille de Steve Jobs


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2006)

Lors de l'arrivée du train au XIXème siècle, d'éminents médecins affirmaient que le corps humain ne supporterait pas une accélération de 50 km/h...
A l'opposé de ce catastrophisme, le positivisme scientiste d'alors prévoyait des lendemains radieux et une humanité libérée grâce à la technique et à l'industrie. La boucherie de 14 en fut un cruel démenti.
Alors les prévisionnistes.... Méfiance.....


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Le fils de Bill Gates va épouser la fille de Steve Jobs



Et celui de Mittal va épouser celle du patron d'Arcelor.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Février 2006)

28 septembre 2039, Vabouray ste Gudule, dans le nord du département du Jura Maritime, le jeune Thomas Tokett-Shop, seize ans, fils de John tokett, et Gladys Shop, un couple d'immigrés britannique découvre dans son téléscope ce qu'on nommera pendant sept mois, la comète de Tokett-Shop. Ce qui semblait une comète classique, bien que particulièrement brillante, et qui semblait s'approcher du soleil suivant une orbite excentrique, ce qui n'avait rien d'excentrique pour une comète, finit par se révéler, en arrivant aux abords de l'orbite ce Neptune, comme un objet totalement différent de ce qu'on supposait jusque là.

En effet, le panache brillant qui scintillait dans son sillage n'était pas un jet de particules ionisées arrachées à  l'objet par le vent solaire, mais bien un flux d'énergie sub nucléaire composé de divers types de quarks. Neuf semaines, le 21 juin 2040 après, alors que l'objet dépassait l'orbite de Saturne, l'interféromètre optique spatial lancé entre 2027 et 2031, un réseau de quatre téléscopes spatiaux situés aux points de Lagrange de l'orbite lunaire nous fournissait les premières photos exploitable de l'objet, en même temps que les supercalculateurs de l'Apple Researsh Center de Cupertino (Californie) crachaient les données de sa trajectoire.

Surprise de taille, l'objet n'est pas une comète, mais un artefact de six Km de diamètre, et sa trajectoire n'est pas une ellipse autour du soleil, mais bien une trajectoire parabolique qui doit l'amener à croiser l'orbite de la Terre en un point proche de celui que notre planète occupera à ce moment, à savoir 31 semaines plus tard. Le jet de particules subatomiques suivant l'engin (car il faut bien le nommer ainsi) étant éjecté par son système de propulsion.

Et jusqu'au moment fatidique, fin janvier 2041, la curiosité et l'angoisse des populations de la Terre allait grandissant. En décembre 2040, les spatioports de Cap Canaveral en Floride, de Baïkonour en Ouzbékistan, de Canjuers, en France, de Capetown en afrique du sud, de Beijin en chine et de Woomera, en australie furent pris d'assaut par des foules désirant fuir la planète (pour aller où ? nos quelques bases des planètes telluriques du Système Solaire n'ayant pas la capacité pour accueillir plus de quelques dizaines de personnes chacune, et Selena Town sur la lune, deux milliers au maximum, ces capacités étant déjà saturées par les dirigeants de la planète, chefs d'états et gouvernements qui s'y étaient réfugiés depuis le mois de novembre précédent).

Enfin, le 28 janvier 2041, l'objet se mettait en orbite basse autour de la terre. Vu du sol, son diamètre apparent dépassait celui de la pleine lune. Pendant deux semaines, rien ne se passa, puis, le 12 février 2041, l'attaque commença. En quelques heures à peine, la planète fut pillée. Paris se vit subtiliser l'Arc de triomphe, la tour Eiffel et le Louvre, Londres fut privé de Big Ben, Buckingham palace et de la colonne Nelson, Rome perdit le Colisée et la basilique St Pierre, et ainsi, partout sur la planète, les plus beaux monuments disparurent : Le Taj Mahal, les pyramides de Guizeh, la cathédrale Ste Sophie de Moscou, le Palais d'Hiver de St Petersbourg, la porte de Brandebourg de Berlin, le Smithsonian Institute de Washington, le Microsoft Campus de Redmond, le manneken Piss en belgique, la petite sirène au Dannemark, le MacGeneration Building de la Défense, près de paris, ainsi que maints chef d'&#339;uvres du génie humain.

Ces forfaits accomplis, l'OVNI remettait ses moteurs en route, on put alors le suivre jusqu'au delà de l'orbite de la lune, avant de curieusement se mettre à divaguer, puis de changer de cap, et foncer directement dans le soleil, où, 150 millions de Km plus loin, il alla s'abîmer.

Quelques années passèrent, lorsqu'une navette spatiale en route pour notre base de Venus recueillit ce qui devait se révéler une chaloupe de sauvetage du vaisseau. Les occupants avaient péris d'une dépressurisation soudaine et imprévisible semble-t-il. Après analyse, il devait être avéré quee les E.T. avaient décidés de passer tous leurs systèmes de navigation sous contrôle d'un système d'exploitation trouvé dans le microsoft Campus de Redmond, Windows PTDR 2040 ß 235 !

Dans les six siècles suivant (jusqu'à son rachat par Apple Intergalactic Corp en fait), la publicité de Microsoft ne manqua jamais de mentionner que Windows avait sauvé la Terre ! :mouais:

une vision terrifique de l'avenir, isn't it ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2006)

Le futur sera marqué du sceau de la simplicité. On va passer allègrement du « XXIe sera religieux ou ne sera pas » abusivement attribué à Malraux au « XXIIe siècle ne sera pas ». Boum.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Le futur sera marqué du sceau de la simplicité. On va passer allègrement du « XXIe sera religieux ou ne sera pas » *abusivement attribué à Malraux* au « XXIIe siècle ne sera pas ». Boum.



l'ail à tôt là Malraux ... meini ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2006)

> Surprise de taille, l'objet n'est pas une comète, mais un artefact de six Km de diamètre, et sa trajectoire n'est pas une ellipse autour du soleil, mais bien une trajectoire parabolique qui doit l'amener à croiser l'orbite de la Terre en un point proche de celui que notre planète occupera à ce moment



Et sa carlingue est-elle composée de CALYSTÈNE ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Février 2006)

Pas du tout, c'est un alliage de basomères déstructurés, et de titaluminium irridié.


----------



## Ichabod Crane (25 Février 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> J'avoue j'ai pas tout lu :rose:
> 
> Mais le présent c'est pas mal aussi non ? Enfin pas mal, j'me comprends



Tu as raison, avec toutes ses perfidies, ses besognes fastidieuses et ses rêves brisés, le monde est pourtant beau, prenez attention, tachez d'être heureux


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> l'ail à tôt là Malraux ... meini ? :rateau:



Tenez lui la tête pendant que je frotte la lame à l'ail!!!


----------



## jahrom (25 Février 2006)

Dans un futur très proche, y a un verre de bourgogne qui va arriver dans mon esctomac.

Le reste...


----------



## macinside (25 Février 2006)

dans un futur proche je vais faire des avances a malow car jahrom s'occupe avec un bourgogne


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> dans un futur proche je vais faire des avances a malow car jahrom s'occupe avec un bourgogne


Je pense qu'elle est occupée aussi. Que serait un bon bourgogne sans une femme pour le servir ?


----------



## macinside (25 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu'elle est occupée aussi. Que serait un bon bourgogne sans une femme pour le servir ?



tu prendra bien un whisky ? :siffle


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu prendra bien un whisky ? :siffle


Un doigt d'abord.


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Février 2006)

Dans 3 ou 4 milliards d'années (je sais, c'est loin et beaucoup de verres (ou juste un doigt d'abord) seront proposés d'ici-là ) un spectacle grandiose et gigantesque (le mot est faible) ravira le regard de nos descendants (pourvu qu'il y en ait encore). La galaxie d'Andromède percutera et fusionnera peu à peu avec la Voie Lactée. Dans le milliard d'année qui précédera cet événement (qui n'est en rien catastrophique, cela se fera en douceur) les "humains" du moment verront apparaître dans le ciel de la nuit, puis de celui du jour, un disque brillant et scintillant envahissant au fil des siècles l'espace que peut couvrir leur regard. Ce spectacle magnifique ne me sera pas réservé et je regrette de ne pas être au rendez-vous 






(vue d'artiste)




Ici la galaxie NGC 2207 (à gauche) et la galaxie IC 2163 (à droite)
(dans la constellation du Grand Chien) ont entamé leur fusion
à la façon dont le feront Andromède et la Voie Lactée.


----------



## fredintosh (26 Février 2006)

(re  en passant  )

C'est là où le mot "futur" prend toute sa dimension. :rateau: 

Moi aussi, j'aimerais bien être encore là pour voir ça... enfin, pas seulement pour voir ça !

_(aparté : si Paco Rabanne savait ça ! :affraid: )_

C'est amusant d'ailleurs de voir qu'on peut prédire certaines choses importantes qui se passeront dans plusieurs milliards d'années, et qu'on ne sait toujours pas ce que Steve Jobs nous dévoilera mardi prochain.


----------



## supermoquette (26 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Le futur sera marqué du sceau de la simplicité. On va passer allègrement du « XXIe sera religieux ou ne sera pas » abusivement attribué à Malraux au « XXIIe siècle ne sera pas ». Boum.


J'te vois v'nir avec ta caricature.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (26 Février 2006)

voir : 

- la chanson de J. Hallyday : Poème sur la 7ème
- celle de Mickey 3D : Il faut que tu respires


En attendant, je vais me faire recouler un café


----------



## La mouette (26 Février 2006)

Dans le futur, je verrais bien un retour à une société type moyen-âge:

D'un côté les gueux et de l'autre les seigneurs...avec quelques invasions de barbares modernes, quelques épidémies , une bonne dose de religion bien fondamentaliste, bref on va pas s'ennuyer


----------



## Paski.pne (26 Février 2006)

Au moins, on sera sûr d'avoir du chauffage pour l'hiver !  






:rateau:


----------



## Talchan (26 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Dans le futur, je verrais bien un retour à une société type moyen-âge:
> 
> D'un côté les gueux et de l'autre les seigneurs...avec quelques invasions de barbares modernes, quelques épidémies , une bonne dose de religion bien fondamentaliste, bref on va pas s'ennuyer



euh, ça a déjà commencé non ?!


----------



## jpmiss (26 Février 2006)

Dans le futur les parckmetres seront déguisés en putes (ou le contraire).


----------



## La mouette (26 Février 2006)

Talchan a dit:
			
		

> euh, ça a déjà commencé non ?!




C'est l'échauffement ...on a encore rien vu...:mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'échauffement ...on a encore rien vu...:mouais:



Pour avoir la paix, on pourra toujours se réfugier en Suisse... Tous ces braves gens auront quand même besoin de mettre leurs brouzoufs à l'abri et garderont des rapports courtois avec leurs banquiers...


----------



## La mouette (26 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Pour avoir la paix, on pourra toujours se réfugier en Suisse... Tous ces braves gens auront quand même besoin de mettre leurs brouzoufs à l'abri et garderont des rapports courtois avec leurs banquiers...




:mouais: même plus, on a vu en France que même confiné, les virus passent à travers les portes ...   on est plus à l'abri nul part...

Revenons à des valeurs simples...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Dans le futur, je verrais bien un retour à une société type moyen-âge:
> D'un côté les gueux et de l'autre les seigneurs...




*Toi, tu as regardé*
le Royaume© sur TF1 !


----------



## La mouette (26 Février 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Toi, tu as regardé*
> le Royaume© sur TF1 !



J'ai pas la télé...c'est toujours les même programmes, les mêmes stupidités...je préfère les journaux, la radio, et mon iMac


----------



## supermoquette (26 Février 2006)

Enfin la grippe aviaire chez nous


----------



## La mouette (26 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Enfin la grippe aviaire chez nous



Oui mais même pas un vrai canard...une espèce de copie canard...pfff


----------



## supermoquette (26 Février 2006)

Vivement que ça infecte les chiens


----------



## La mouette (26 Février 2006)

dans le futur il n'y aura que des robots chien avec Windows Mobile


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Février 2006)

Ce sera un plaisir hors pairs de leur botter le derche... :love:


----------



## Paski.pne (26 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> dans le futur il n'y aura que des robots chien avec Windows Mobile


Ce ne sera peut-être plus la grippe aviaire, mais avec des trucs pareils on est sûr que les virus ont un avenir garanti


----------



## La mouette (26 Février 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> Ce ne sera peut-être plus la grippe aviaire, mais avec des trucs pareils on est sûr que les virus ont un avenir garanti



C'est encore un coups de Bill cette grippe...


----------



## Paski.pne (26 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> C'est encore un coups de Bill cette grippe...


Je n'ai jamais dit que Billou était une grosse dinde !


----------



## joubichou (26 Février 2006)

en 2012 on aura peut etre des Imacs 10 ghz avec 6 gigas de memoire vive et un ecran 50 pouces


----------



## fredintosh (26 Février 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> en 2012 on aura peut etre des Imacs 10 ghz avec 6 gigas de memoire vive et un ecran 50 pouces



10Ghz et 50 pouces oui, mais toujours livré en standard avec 512 Mo de RAM, comme d'hab.


----------



## La mouette (26 Février 2006)

Un transistor expérimental atteint les 600 gigahertz 

Un nouveau type de transistor, créé par des scientifiques de l'Université de l'Illinois à Urbana-Champaign, a permis de franchir la fréquence de 600 gigahertz (GHz). Il est maintenant envisageable de concevoir un transistor atteignant la barre du terahertz, ce qui permettra une avancée majeure dans le domaine des applications gourmandes en vitesse de calcul. 

Ce nouveau transistor  élaboré avec du phosphure d'indium et de l'arséniure de gallium d'indium  est conçu avec un collecteur, une base et un émetteur dont la composition a été déterminée afin de réduire le temps de passage des électrons et améliorer la densité du courant. Avec ce transistor, les chercheurs ont pu atteindre la fréquence record de 604 gigahertz. La fréquence de 509 gigahertz avait déjà été atteinte fin 2003 en utilisant le même procédé. 

La conception d'un transistor atteignant le terahertz n'était pas possible en utilisant la structure traditionnelle. Selon Milton Feng, enseignant chercheur de l'Université de l'Illinois, "pour atteindre une telle vitesse dans une structure classique, la densité de courant serait si importante qu'elle ferait fondre les composants. Avec notre structure, nous pouvons opérer à des fréquences bien plus élevées tout en utilisant une densité de courant inférieure. Avec cette nouvelle structure matérielle, un transistor terahertz est réalisable". 

Des transistors plus rapides permettront la réalisation d'ordinateurs plus rapides, de systèmes de communications sans fil plus flexibles et plus sécurisés, et des systèmes électroniques militaires plus efficaces.

Source: http://www.techno-science.net/


----------



## Imaginus (26 Février 2006)

Journal du NET du 26 Fevrier 2079.


Energie: Les accords ITER au moyen orient repoussés !!!

Ce matin ,les représentants de L' OPEP se sont vu refuser une fois de plus le raccordement au reseau energetique ITER (fusion nucleaire propre). La Republique Japonaise et L'inde on conjointement utilisés leur droit de veto pretextant une fois de plus que la non ratification de la declaration universels des droits de l'homme par certains pays de L'OPEP constitué une condition obligatoire d'integration. La France a pour sa part et comme à son habitude voté blanc.



Technologie: La mort du modele binaire ! La fin d'une epoque.

L'arret de la production des derniers processeurs SGI met fin à un regne de plus d'un siecle du systeme binaire. Le dernier CPU en Date le LE2048 "Light Engine" rejoindra le musée de la Silicon Valley la semaine prochaine. Equipé de 2048 coeurs de 512 bits comme son nom de code l'indique . Ce venerable ancetre qui equipait les consoles virtuelles Ono-Sendaï pour enfant sera  definitvement remplacé par la gamme  "Immersion" d'IBM . IBM & SGI ont declaré que le modele standart à defintivement atteint ses limites en matiere de puissance de calcul /watt dissipé. 

Les mauvaises langues rappeleront le scandale  des multiples incidents lié au circuit de refroidissement cryogénique du LE2048 ayant entrainé la mort d'une cinquantaine d'utilisateurs soudainement aspergés au visage par le liquide à  -160degrés. 

ndlr : Suite à l'acceptation de la commercialisation d'Immersion par l'OTAN,le premier CPU quantique grand publique de 32 qubits sera commercialisé dans tous les ordinateurs IBM et SGI d'ici la fin du mois.  

25eme Salon des IA et Operating Systems

Se tiendra à Paris Grand Palais fraichement restauré apres l'incendie de 2023 lors du concert en hommage à Marilyn Manson. Sera présenté entre autre la monture definitive de  Skynet . La nouvelle IA multiservices basée sur le kernel linux 83.5.1
Le Magazine igeneration (reference technologique) declare que l'IA se revele curieusement instable sur le reseau planetaire de premier niveau. 

Microsoft/Bosh Presentera son nouvel environnement d'exploitation domotique. 
"Home 2080" qui grande nouveauté controlera l'acces et les commandes de tout l'electromenager de la cuisine. En course pour le grand prix 2079 de l'innovation menagé. 

Apple presentera sa nouvelle gamme de lunettes et de baladeurs numeriques intra auriculaires. Baptisés : PodEyes et PodEars. Le PodEyes est sous le coup d'une interdiction en Europe suite à l'introduction d'un DRM rendant opaque les lunettes apres une authentification erronée de l'iris du porteur. La firme nage decidement à contre courant depuis quelque temps depuis l'affaire de la mise en place de vente en ligne de contenu audio de films pornographiques.


Ecologie: Les casseurs sont les payeurs !

L'etat de L'Alaska vient d'obtenir 877 milliards d'euros de l'etat americain devant le Grand Jury de Wachington . Ce proces met fin à 30 ans de procedure entamé suite à la pollution massive de l'Alaska par les industries petrolieres americaines au début du siecle. Entreprises ayant rapidement deserté ce creneau suite à la mise en place des premiers reacteurs à fusion propre du reseau ITER.

Automobile: Bug inside ? 

La ville de Detroit innove en presentant un modele de voiture pilotable manuellement. Basé sur la technologie à Hydrogene ,ce modele sera piloter PAR LE CONDUCTEUR comme au debut du siecle. Un processus de permis baptisé "Conduite 1.0" viens d'etre mise en place.

Les etats unis ayant decreté un retour en arriere en matiere d'automatisme suite au carrambolage ayant causé la mort de 21000 personnes sur le reseau d'autoroute magnetique automatisé. Rappellons qu'a ce jour la these du bug du kernel 82.9.6 est ecartée (malgres le tolé de la communauté scientifique qui demande la levée de l'interdiction d'acces au code source).L'explication officiel demeure toujours celle du satellite AFX 34 du reseau Global Iridium-GPS qui aurait été percuté par un meteorité.Le satellite aurait transmit des erreurs de localisations et de vitesse au systeme de control embarqué PROST qui aurait rendu la main au systeme d'exploitation de maniere inopinée. 

Aviation: Il ne pleut pas que de l'eau !

L'interdiction de survol des centres villes est effective depuis ce matin. En effet depuis l'incident des appartements dirigeables sur plusieurs buildings et archologies de la planete il sera interdit de survoler les villes de plus de 50000 habitants. Les propriétaires ont deja fait savoir leur mecontentement en deversant le contenu de leur fosse septique sur les principaux building parisien.
Le parti du ZUPPV  a declaré "Le MUMUTH nous a foutu dans la merde avec cette proposition de loi !" 

Politique: Mangez des pommes !

Nathan Jobs (patron du consortium Disney media ovomaltine )Arriere petit fils du celebre Steve Jobs (qui a mis fin à l'hegemonie des OS Microsoft au debut du siecle)se presente aux elections presidentielle americaine.
Comme a son habitude , il arborre un t shirt avec le celebre logo de la marque et son legendaire slogan "think different". Il est pour le moment en tête des sondages.

Musique: Rock n roll forever !

La retransmission complete,gratuite et libre de DRM du concert de Frank Wozniak le celebre guitariste sera sur GoogleTV 6. Frank Wozniak dit "Wozzy" a dementi officiellement son soutient à la candidature de Nathan Jobs. 
Je cite "Je vais pas me faire entubé comme mon arriere grand pere... Let's Rock !"


----------



## joubichou (26 Février 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Journal du NET du 26 Fevrier 2079.
> 
> 
> Energie: Les accords ITER au moyen orient repoussés !!!
> ...


super excellent


----------



## fredintosh (26 Février 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Microsoft/Bosh Presentera son nouvel environnement d'exploitation domotique.
> "Home 2080" qui grande nouveauté controlera l'acces et les commandes de tout l'electromenager de la cuisine. En course pour le grand prix 2079 de l'innovation menagé.



  

Belles recettes en perspectives... :rateau: 

ou alors, j'imagine bien :
_Vous n'avez pas accès au lave vaisselle, car le lave vaisselle n'est pas accessible. Cliquez sur Annuler pour laver la vaisselle à la main._


----------



## Imaginus (26 Février 2006)

Un jour j'ai vu un frigo Bosh avec un LCD dessus. Evidement eteint.

_J'ai bloqué pendant 10 interminable secondes. Un frigo windows ?
Avec mes yeux ecarquillés la vendeuse à presque eu peur....





Songez au bug du micro ondes Microsoft/Bosh. Tu entres innocent ta tete dans le four à micro ondes pour prendre ta pizza et PAF il se remet en route! 
_


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Février 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Un jour j'ai vu un frigo Bosh avec un LCD dessus. Evidement eteint.
> 
> _J'ai bloqué pendant 10 interminable secondes. Un frigo windows ?
> Avec mes yeux ecarquillés la vendeuse à presque eu peur....
> ...



Ben, si tu prenait ta pizza avec les mains au lieu de la bouffer directement dans le four, t'aurais pas besoin d'y mettre la tête, aussi !


----------



## Imaginus (26 Février 2006)

Je me disais aussi qu'un truc m'echappait completement :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ce sera un plaisir hors pairs de leur botter le derche... :love:



Pour prendre du plaisir "hors paire", il faut tout de même beaucoup d'imagination... 


coucou: Patoch')


----------



## rezba (27 Février 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Pour prendre du plaisir "hors paire", il faut tout de même beaucoup d'imagination...
> 
> 
> coucou: Patoch')



Du plaisir "hors paire" ? Beaucoup d'imagination ?
Non.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Février 2006)

Djizeusse Mary Youssef!!!!    Le Goumi de Vulvax, la cagole intergalactique!!! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Du plaisir "hors paire" ? Beaucoup d'imagination ?
> Non.




C'est beau la nano technologie:

Allo la nasa, nous rentrons au bercail.

roger, bienvenue au nid


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Février 2006)

*Le Quotidien Unique*, 22 juin 2105

UN ARBRE EN SURFACE
Après les cataclysmes du siècle dernier, toute forme de vie spontanée aurait définitivement disparu de la surface terrestre, d'après un consensus scientifique vieux de 5 décennies.
Il semblerait bien pourtant, d'après les sondes faible-profondeur récemment installées, qu'une espèce végétale non-identifiée soit apparue en Europe Occidentale, une des régions parmi les plus durement touchées par les radiations.
Même s'il est possible (bien que défiant tous les pronostics) que la vie reprenne ses droits en surface, rappelons que cette nouvelle reste anecdotique, toute présence humaine étant impossible en dehors de nos zones protégées avant 8 siècles.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2006)

Ça ressemble à quoi, un blork irradié ? Ça perd ses pustules ?


----------



## kanako (27 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> *Le Quotidien Unique*, 22 juin 2105
> 
> UN ARBRE EN SURFACE
> Après les cataclysmes du siècle dernier, toute forme de vie spontanée aurait définitivement disparu de la surface terrestre, d'après un consensus scientifique vieux de 5 décennies.
> ...



me fait penser à du Barjavel ('La fin des temps', entre autres)... 
edit : à d'autre bouquin de science fi aussi remarque... toujours un peu pareil...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (27 Février 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> me fait penser à du Barjavel ('La fin des temps', entre autres)...
> edit : à d'autre bouquin de science fi aussi remarque... toujours un peu pareil...



_C'est pas que je sois chipoteuse.... mais il s'agit de "La nuit des temps" de Barjavel.

D'ailleurs ce fil pourrait rejoindre le fil "Y a quoi à manger ce soir" car on va rapidement se retrouver avec de la purée en pastille jaune, un steak en pastille rouge, etc... 

Chic ! Plus de vaisselle !!!!!!!_


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Février 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> me fait penser à du Barjavel ('La fin des temps', entre autres)...
> edit : à d'autre bouquin de science fi aussi remarque... toujours un peu pareil...


Oh ben c'est sur que je vais pas inventer grand chose hein... 
Mais je pensais plus à du K.Dick qu'à Barjavel... :mouais:


----------



## kanako (27 Février 2006)

oh oui ! aussi...
(exact pour 'La nuit des temps', Momo, j'adore ce livre mais je suis un peu fatiguée, je ne retrouvais même plus le titre !:rose: )


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Février 2006)

*Libération* 15 juin 2015

_La bataille des fournisseurs continue de faire rage_
Après la téléphonie illimitée lancée il y a une dizaine d'années, les fournisseurs d'accès internet n'ont eu de cesse de surenchérir pour s'attirer de nouveaux clients.
Après "un abonnement = 5 téléphones offerts" de Wanadou, il y eut le "un abonnement = 8 téléphones et deux écrans plasma offerts" de Alisse.
Vint ensuite le "un abonnement = 5 écrans plasma et un portable collector DELL" de Aoèle.
Place désormais au "un abonnement = 10 écrans tactiles, une bagnole gratos et le loyer à un euro par mois pendant 10 ans" du tout jeune fournisseur Gougueule.

Cette offre qui défie toute concurrence apparait curieusement juste après le vote, le mois dernier, de la nouvelle loi internationale sur le "droit à raconter de grosses conneries à peine voilées dans les publicités", si le budget de celles-ci dépasse le milliard de dollar.

La contre-attaque se prépare cependant, avec le "un abonnement = une bagnole, le loyer gratuit à vie et plein de femmes à poil dans ton salon toute l'année" de Europe Telecom, qui devrait voir le jour à l'automne prochain.


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Février 2006)

*Le Monde* 30 septembre 2020

_Un pervers appréhendé sur l'avenue des Champs Elysees_
Hier à 19h00, un homme a été arrêté à la suite d'une plainte sur la plus belle avenue du monde.
Ce monsieur aux pratiques plus que douteuses aurait tenté d'aborder une femme de visu, sans préavis et sans passer par le média naturel prévu à cet effet : meetic.fr.
Il a été pris sur le fait par des policiers en civil alors que la femme qu'il tentait de "draguer" selon ses dires éclatait en sanglots et appelait à l'aide.
Elle confia plus tard qu'il "tentait de lui offrir un café" (!!) sans raison apparente autre que celle de "faire sa connaissance".
Rappelons que l'individu risque une peine de deux ans d'enfermement en centre de rééducation sociale pour atteinte grave aux bonnes moeurs.


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Février 2006)

*La dépêche du midi* 18 juin 2012

_Faits divers_
Deux jeunes inconscients ont tenté de réparer leur voiture eux-même, dans la nuit du 16 au 17 juin dernier, faisant fi de l'interdiction de se livrer à de telles pratiques.
Bilan : 5 morts, 3 blessés, deux maisons partiellement incendiées.


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Février 2006)

*Le Figaro* 25 mai 2009

_Le football sans risque arrive en Italie_
Après la France et la Grande-Bretagne, l'Italie s'est décidée hier soir à voter le confinement des matchs de football.
Désormais, toutes les rencontres de cette discipline sportive se dérouleront en espace clos, sans public. Seule leur retransmission télévisée (excepté dans les débits de boisson) sera autorisée.





(allez j'arrête promis)


----------



## Momo-du-56 (28 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> *Le Figaro* 25 mai 2009
> 
> _Le football sans risque arrive en Italie_
> Après la France et la Grande-Bretagne, l'Italie s'est décidée hier soir à voter le confinement des matchs de football.
> ...



Voui car, pourquoi vois-je un verrouillage dans un temps très limité


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Février 2006)

Perso, le petites brèves de Bobby me plaisent bien...


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Perso, le petites brèves de Bobby me plaisent bien...



Pareil....


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Février 2006)

Vous êtes bien gentils avec votre Bobby les enfants. 
Je reviens dés que j'ai des idées, là j'ai tout donné chuis mort.  




			
				Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Voui car, pourquoi vois-je un verrouillage dans un temps très limité



Par contre je comprends pas du tout cette remarque. 
Quel verrouillage, verrouillage de quoi?


----------



## joubichou (28 Février 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Pareil....


Moi aussi je les trouve très bien les brêves à bobinountechak


----------



## fredintosh (28 Février 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je les trouve très bien les brêves à bobinountechak



:love: 

Oui, et en plus, il est totalement dans le sujet du thread.


----------



## Dory (28 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Perso, le petites brèves de Bobby me plaisent bien...



Les brèves du comptoir.... 
Merci Bobby


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2006)

Journal intime de Rebecca Watson, de Denvers, Colorado, en date de 19 juillet 2248

Je n'ai plus la force d'écrire, cette note sera sans doute la dernière que j'écrirais dans mon cher journal. J'ai eu 129 ans le mois passé, il y a maintenant six ans que je vis seule sur cette planète, depuis le décès de Yoko Matsumoto, à Kyoto en 2242.

Comment avons nous pu en arriver là, avec moi, disparaîtra la race humaine. Mais qu'est-ce qui à bien pu passer par la tête de ces cinglés du gouvernement planétaire, de prendre ce stupide décrêt de 2075 ? Cette loi idiote, qui a mis fin au règne de l'humanité sur la Terre ?

Je ne comprendrais jamais ce qui a bien pu rendre nos dirigeants aussi stupides, comment a-t-on pu en arriver là ? J'étais sans doute un des derniers enfants à avoir vu le jour, et maintenant, je suis le dernier être humain vivant (pour combien d'heures encore ?).

On avait pensé à tout, pour la fin de l'humanité : attaques extra terrestres, météorites géantes, virus , cataclysme nucléaire, transformation du soleil en super novæ ... Personne n'avait prévu que ce serait cette stupide loi sur le harcèlement sexuel qui nous exterminerait !

EDIT : Merci Bobby pour l'inspiration !


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> EDIT : Merci Bobby pour l'inspiration !



Fripon va...
Qu'est-ce que tu ferais sans moi!


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> On avait pensé à tout, pour la fin de l'humanité : attaques extra terrestres, météorites géantes, virus , cataclysme nucléaire, transformation du soleil en super novæ ... Personne n'avait prévu que ce serait cette stupide loi sur le harcèlement sexuel qui nous exterminerait !




moi qui pensais que la fin viendrait du HIV5N1GUNYA.....


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> moi qui pensais que la fin viendrait du HIV5N1GUNYA.....



Tiens, te r'voilà, galopin ? Tu sais que tu manquais un peu dans l'paysage !


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, te r'voilà, galopin ? Tu sais que tu manquais un peu dans l'paysage !




on le dit...


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Février 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> on le dit...


Qu'est-ce qu'on peut mentir sur un forum quand même...


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce qu'on peut mentir sur un forum quand même...




Pinaise, et encore , tu n'imagines pas a quel point...


----------



## krystof (28 Février 2006)

Je sors du cinéma. Je viens daller voir Taxi 28. Pourtant, je métais toujours promis de nen voir aucun, et puis voilà, je me suis laissé aller. Cest peut-être parce que Peugeot vient de déposer le bilan et que cétait une occasion den voir une à lécran, une dernière fois. Bon, sinon, ça confirmait vraiment ce que je pensais, cest vraiment naze. Faudrait quil raccroche Besson, ça devient pathétique.

Là, je vais rentrer chez moi. Mais avant, je vais marrêter avec ma compagne au resto. Je lui avais promis depuis longtemps. Nous allons donc au MacDo Gastro. Cest vrai, cest un peu parcequil vient davoir une deuxième étoile au guide Bridgestone que nous y allons. Sinon, nous serions aller comme dhabitude chez KFC. Alors bon, entre le chikungunya et la grippe aviaire...

De retour at home. Je narrive pas à résister, je saute sur mon ordinateur. Jai eu du mal à my habituer, mais on se fait à tout. Depuis la disparition dApple, il a bien fallu se mettre au PC. Finalement, ça marche pas si mal ! Hop, je me connecte : pcgénération, lessentiel du PC en français. Tiens donc, les vieux sont déjà là. Je me demande comment ils font pour veiller aussi tard. Il est déjà pas loin de 22 heures 30 ! Je les retrouve sur notre thread favori (zut, jai oublié le nom... ah oui, ça me revient) : Incontinence, Viagra et Parkinson v. 12.0. Amok se demande sil peut cumuler le cialis et le viagra. Dangereux lui répond DocEvil, son petit cur a eu du mal à sen remettre. Sonnyboy est devenu plus sage. Il ne parle plus de tombé de futal mais de tombé de...comment déjà... pantalon la forme change, mais le fond reste le même, cest déjà ça. jpmiss est parti en voyage organisé à Monaco, il nous présente sa dernière vidéo. Je ne lui dis pas quil aurait du enclencher le stabilisateur de tremblement, ça pourrait le vexer. Il y en a dautre qui me manque, mais jai oublié les noms... hélas... Il y a aussi Mackie. Jai appris secrètement quil ne sera jamais admin. Lémotion de cette nomination risquerait aujourdhui de provoquer sur lui des dégats irréversible. Patochman narrive toujours pas à shabituer au continent. Pourtant on nous lavait annoncé depuis longtemps cette montée des eaux. Il fallait bien quil la quitte son île. Modern_Thing nous présente son repas du soir : petite bouillie de navet avec purée de pomme de terre du Bengale. En dessert, compote de banane et petit coulis de cerise de Bagdad. Le tout arrosé dune bonne verveine 8 ans dâge. Un vrai régal lui répond Foguenne. Le pauvre, il croit toujours quil va réussir à la rencontrer un jour, pour de vrai, et qui sait... Un qui nous manque vraiment, cest thebiglebowski. Quand il sest mis à son compte, il ny croyait guère. Depuis, sa boite est un des plus gros C.A. de Belgique. Il a changé damis et dhabitudes, il ne vient plus nous voir...pffff, je men étais toujours douté...

Tiens, le téléphone sonne. Chérie, tu peux décrocher ? Elle dort déjà. Jy vais. Allo ? Ah, cest toi Rezba. Non, je tai déjà dit que pour te connecter, tu tapes trois fois doublevé, puis point, puis pécégénération, puis à nouveau point, et comme, pour finir. Oui, comme, mais juste cé, eau, et aime. Note-le, ça téviteras de mappeler demain soir. Oui, cest ça, à tout de suite sur le forum.

Il est près d1 heure du matin. Je métais assoupi devant lécran. Je jette un il vite fait. Rien, tous les potes sont partis se coucher, sûrement. Tiens, Rezba vient de se connecter. Trop tard pour moi, je suis épuisé. Jéteins, en espérant y revenir demain, une nouvelle fois, juste une...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Février 2006)

Ça fait peur!!!    ...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

*Paris,
28 février 2134*

Je m'appelle Exo, je viens d'avoir 20 ans.
J'ai fêté hier mon passage - la fin du prêt contracté par mes parents auprès de la GenCorp pour mon ingéniérie génétique. C'est une chance, la plupart de mes copains sont encore sous hypothèque mais il faut dire que Papa a obtenu une sacré ristourne lorsqu'il leur a retourné Clara au bout de deux ans seulement : elle ne correspondait tellement pas au cahier des charges que c'était ça ou le procès de toutes façons.

Demain, j'ai un entretient pour un poste, dans la boîte de Papa.
Le contrat est standard : la boîte l'a aidé à me payer, en échange de certaines spécifications particulières correspondant à leur prévisons de besoins de ressources à 20 ans. Si je passe le test, 25% de mes revenus de la première année iront sur un fond de retraite pour mes parents.

J'ai les boules.
Si je ne suis pas pris, la GenCorp devra rembourser une partie de ce qui a été payé, mais moi...

Enfin, ils ont 98% de réussite, il n'y a pas de raison, hein ?

Souhaitez-moi bonne chance.

Exo


----------



## krystof (28 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ça fait peur!!!    ...




Et pourtant... il va bien falloir que tu le prennes ce bateau...


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Février 2006)

*Mercredi 1er mars 2006*

- "Ben kesstu fais Bobby?"
- "Ben je brûle les chats... T'as pas lu les news de Macgé? Avec leur manie de bouffer les pigeons... Pas envie de choper une saloperie moi."


----------



## rezba (28 Février 2006)

Y'a des coups de boules qui font rien qu'à attendre leur cible, dans le coin.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Février 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Et pourtant... il va bien falloir que tu le prennes ce bateau...



Vu comme je domine le golfe, au pire j'ai la plage devant la maison... :love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (28 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes bien gentils avec votre Bobby les enfants.
> Je reviens dés que j'ai des idées, là j'ai tout donné chuis mort.
> 
> 
> ...




Laisse tomber Bobby, c'est moi qui ne suis pas dans le coup aujourd'hui... trop long à t'expliquer pourquoi je me suis gourée en inscrivant ça et patati et patata et blablabla. :hosto: :hosto: :sick: :sick: 

Simplement, j'aime bien tes brèves aussi !


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Février 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Laisse tomber Bobby, etc...



Pas de souci, je voulais juste comprendre, t'inquiète 

A part, je remarque que tout le monde regarde vers l'avenir avec plein d'optimisme... 
Ca fait plaisir. 
(Kicéka eu l'idée de ce fil à la con encore?  )


----------



## joubichou (28 Février 2006)

:





			
				bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Pas de souci, je voulais juste comprendre, t'inquiète
> 
> A part, je remarque que tout le monde regarde vers l'avenir avec plein d'optimisme...
> Ca fait plaisir.
> (Kicéka eu l'idée de ce fil à la con encore?  )


C'est moi


----------



## Amok (28 Février 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Je sors du cinéma. Je viens daller voir Taxi 28. Pourtant, je métais toujours promis de nen voir aucun, et puis voilà, je me suis laissé aller. Cest peut-être parce que Peugeot vient de déposer le bilan et que cétait une occasion den voir une à lécran, une dernière fois. Bon, sinon, ça confirmait vraiment ce que je pensais, cest vraiment naze. Faudrait quil raccroche Besson, ça devient pathétique.
> 
> Là, je vais rentrer chez moi. Mais avant, je vais marrêter avec ma compagne au resto. Je lui avais promis depuis longtemps. Nous allons donc au MacDo Gastro. Cest vrai, cest un peu parcequil vient davoir une deuxième étoile au guide Bridgestone que nous y allons. Sinon, nous serions aller comme dhabitude chez KFC. Alors bon, entre le chikungunya et la grippe aviaire...
> 
> ...



 A part le passage qui me cite, je trouve que tout cela semble terriblement vrai ! :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2006)

1er avril 2023

De notre envoyé spécial aux U.S.A.

Après que, suite à la révélation qui l'a touchée, Stève Jobs ait décidéde diminuer de moitié la marge bénéficiaire d'Apple sur les Macintosh (baisse rappelons le partagée entre les clients et les revendeurs), nous apprenons aujourd'hui que Bill Gates, touché à son tour par la grâce, décide de scinder microsoft en trois unités distincte :

-Internet Explorer Dvt Corp, cédée gratuitement à la fondation mozilla en réparation des dommages causés jadis à Netscape,

-MS Bureautique, qui reprend tous les softs plus ou moins liés à MS Office, et est cédé moyennant un dollar symbolique à Lotus, en dédommagement du préjudice subi en raison des pratiques anti concurencielles de Microsoft jadis

-Windows Corp, qui à pour vocation de verser le système d'exploitation bien connu dans le domaine public via une licence de type GNU.

Après les baisses massives de taxes constatées ces dernières années dans tout l'occident, les prix des produits manufacturés en chute libre, et les hausses massives de salaires, profitons vite de ces nouvelles aubaines ... Avant que le réveil sonne !   

Tu vois, mon p'tit Bobby, une vision optimiste de l'avenir, c'est pas crédible !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> A part le passage qui me cite, je trouve que tout cela semble terriblement vrai ! :love:


Il reste des allégations sujettes  à caution!!!


----------



## La mouette (28 Février 2006)

> C'est quoi qui va arriver dans le futur


 ?

Je risque d'avoir mal à la tête demain matin :rose: :rateau:


----------



## NED (28 Février 2006)

On va tous mourir.......:affraid: 
(rigolo mais inevitable)


----------



## La mouette (28 Février 2006)

La mort est un manque de savoir vivre :mouais:


----------



## kanako (28 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> On va tous mourir.......:affraid:
> (rigolo mais inevitable)



mhm ! j'adore ce fil ! :love: :love: :love: 
:sleep:  bonne nuit !


----------



## sofiping (28 Février 2006)

Dans un futur trés proche ... sur canal ce soir ... il y a le trés bon documentaire *mondovino*
J'ai pas canal , je l'aurais bien revu  

J'aurais bien posté ailleurs mais je retrouve plus la recherche


----------



## kanako (28 Février 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais bien posté ailleurs mais je retrouve plus la recherche


ah oui moi non plus !! 
où est la recherche ???


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Février 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> ah oui moi non plus !!
> où est la recherche ???



Ne m'obligez pas à afficher à nouveau ce smiley infâmant, les filles...


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Février 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> ah oui moi non plus !!
> où est la recherche ???


Partie pisser.
Elle va revenir.


----------



## Stargazer (28 Février 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> ah oui moi non plus !!
> où est la recherche ???



Explication ici ...


----------



## kanako (28 Février 2006)

ah ok !
bon... j'aurais pu m'en douter...
non, Patchoman, ne fais pas ça s'il te plait ! ça serait trop horrible !!!!

ok je vais bosser au lieu de dire des conneries... ^^


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Février 2006)

in the year 2014...
WebO merci encore de m'avoir fait connaitre cette animation


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Mars 2006)

_Jeudi 25/12/2057 00h57_

Salut, Bande de Nazes...

Je viens vous dire Adieu...
A 78 ans, j'en peux plus, en plus, c'est Noel...
Faut dire que j'ai eu la chance de connaitre une periode bien differente de celle que nous connaissons actuellement...
quelques rares membres comme Mackie ou Avril doivent s'en souvenir...Mais pour la plupart vous etre trop jeune...
c'est vrai que Macg c'est vachement rajeuni depuis son interdiction et son deplacement sur le reseau Net Pirate...presque tous ceux de ma generation nous ayant quitté suite aux menaces du gouvernement...quelle connerie cette loi sur la diffusion controlé...le reseau public est vraiment devenu inintéressant...on dirait que seul les plubliciste s'y retrouve...bref...
le fond de ce post n'est pas la politique (pour un modo du bar, ça la foutrait mal...)
Non, le truc c'est mon 6eme passages au 10000 posts...
6 pertes des données sur MacG est nous sommes toujrous là...
j'aurai d'ailleurs envie de dire merci Mackie...mais bon, là, Mackie tu devrais faire un peu gaffe, je sais que c'est pas facile, mais 2 R.A.Z en 6 mois, ça fait beaucoup...
et tiens, puisque je te tiens, tu devrais me remplacer pas Rennesman, on a discuté tous les deux, il y a peu et il serait heureux de me remplacer...
faut dire que vu son devouement ces temps ci pour le forum, si tu veux mon avis, il le merite...
enfin, c'est toi qui gere....

voila, je vais pas tarder a feter ce Noel de facon irréversible...il est temps pour moi de partir...
de finir ce voyage infernal dans ce que j'esperai etre une belle vie...
mais bon, qui aurait cru que tout tournerai si mal...
entre la chute des States a cause de sa guerre avec l'Iran qui lui a couté cher et l'annonce officielle de leur implication dans une propagation volontaire de virus en Aise du est et en arfique soit disant pour reguler le tiers-monde...
la prise de leur place de premiere puissance par la chine avant que celle-ci ne soit conquis par le Japon...le Japon, un si petit pays...
maintenant , il nous exploite comme nous le faisions a mon epoque avec le Laos ou la Thailande...
dire qu'on nous appelle le vieux continent...oui, vieux nous le sommes et depassé surtout...
quand j'etais jeune, on me disait qu'il serait difficile de maintenir notre retraite a 50 ans, et voila qu'a 75 ans, on me dit que je peux enfin, prendre ma retraite, mais sans indemnité, depuis, voila 3 ans que je vivote par-ci par-là...a faire des boulot que n'osaient pas effectuer les etudiant d'il y a 60 ans...
enfin...j'en ai marre, je n'aurais de repos qu'une fois mort...
il est donc temps, j'ai ressorti une veille platine disque qui fonctionne toujours et un bon vieux vinyl, heureusement, d'ailleurs, je ne me voyais pas mourrir sans musique...
depuis que l'Orage Electro-Magnetique de 2033 a detruit preque tout mes CD et iPod, heureusement que j'ai pu trouver ça dans ma cave...
donc, hop, ce sera un bon vieux The Libertiens, l'album de leur reformation en 2012...
il est vraiment excellent...ça va le faire...
en plus, j'ai decidé de partir en faisant une bonne OD, ça me rappellera mes années lycée...
ça a ete plutot difficile pour obtenir ce Brown Sugar, la dope dans les villes ce trouve sans soucis, mais la bonne de l'epoque, dur dur, reste que du synthetique qui vous bousille en deux deux...
de plus, ça faisait tellement longtemps que je n'etais aps descendu sous les 1000m, que j'avais oublié ou j'avais bien pu mettre mon masque a Oxygene...
je me suis d'ailleurs toujours demandé comment vous faisiez pour vivre sous "la Brume..."
ici, j'ai la chance d'etre pres des montagne, c'est vrai, mais sinon, je ne sais comment j'aurai fait, 
c'est terriblement triste de respirer avec cet apprareil et en plus sans lumiere...****** de polution.... 
enfin, j'en ai trouvé et je vais bien exagérer la dose pour etre sur de mon coup...
la musique joue...Pete Doherti commence a chanté (l'aura pas vecu bien longtemps quand meme...)

Assez de Palabre, il est temps, et c'est dans ces moments que l'on espere que dieu existe, pour que le paradis ou l'enfer vous accueille, pour avoir peut etre la chance de les revoir, 
de LA revoir, je n'aurai jamais pensé aimer quelqu'un aussi longtemps...et qui plus est, l'avoir vu paritr comme ça...dans tant de douleur...pff...mais maintenant, je sais, je vais la rejoindre...
la vie n'avais de toute facon plus de sens sans elle...
si au moins j'avais eu encore mes enfants...
mais mon fils mort dans l'attendat de Paris 2021 et ma fille qui a pris ce ****** d'avion....
mon seul regret dans cet satané vie, c'est d'avoir perdu mon petit-fils de vu...
enfin, perdu, c'est lui qui a preferé taire mon nom, lorsqu'il est devenu un employé d'etat...
et je ne lui en veut pas, on aurait enquété sur moi, et on ne l'aurait pas pris...
alors....puis, seul, je ne suis pas plus mal, je peut au moins choisir le bon moment pour partir...
et je sens que c'est maintenant, je sens qu'elle m'attends...

bon, il est temps...

Adieu...............................................................................................................


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Mars 2006)

*Le Monde* 6 septembre 2009.

_Il avait un animal de compagnie!!_
Un homme de 75 ans a été incarcéré hier suite à une perquisition à son domicile. 
Alertées par ses voisins, les forces de police ont pénétré chez ce jeune retraité afin de vérifier si oui ou non l'individu possédait un chien. En effet ce monsieur, bien sous tous rapports, partageait son domicile avec un canidé de petite taille, malgré les interdictions entrées en vigueur depuis maintenant plus d'un an.
Rappelons qu'après l'effroyable épidémie de grippe aviaire qui sévit durant l'année 2007 (après avoir décimé la majeure partie des animaux dits "de compagnie" fin 2006), toute possession d'un animal quel qu'il soit par un particulier est strictement interdite, le risque de contamination qu'il représente étant trop élevé.


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Mars 2006)

*Charlie Hebdo* 10 janvier 2008.

...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2006)

ha oui, il éditait la caricature de M.....t , haaaa ouiiii, c'est pour ça


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Mars 2006)

*Les Echos* 20 février 2015

_Le Clémenceau démantelé?_
Après de nombreuses années d'immobilité, l'ancien fleuron de la marine française sera remorqué, le mois prochain, vers l'Ouganda, pour y être démantelé.
L'Ouganda, puissance émergente, serait équipé des infrastructures nécessaires à une telle tâche, selon le gouvernement français. Rappelons qu'en 2006 le célèbre porte-avions avait effectué un aller-retour vers l'Inde, voyage infructueux du à la présence à son bord d'amiante (matière aujourd'hui hors-circulation en Europe, encore utilisée en Chine et Inde).
La présence résiduelle d'amiante à bord du Clémenceau de nos jours serait "plus que minime". Les experts scientifiques de l'armée ont assuré que l'amiante, après une dizaine d'années, "ça disparait tout seul, comme ça".
Il n'y a donc plus rien à craindre, le Clémenceau pourra bientôt être démantelé en toute sécurité.




(Oh pitin j'l'aime bien ce fil!)


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Mars 2006)

Juint 2012


PUBE!!!
(jingueul bellz et petits carillons) : 

L'écolle t'ennuit?
Grasse a la nouvail réfforme de l'aurtograf, plut besoin de s'emmerdé!! 
(derrière en choeur : NOUVOT!)

Aicri kom tu veu, maime sur les foreum macgé!!
Plu pairsonne pour t'engueulé!!
(Derrière, toujours en choeur : TRES BOT!!)

Alorr envoit vitte "NAWAK" au 9 36 22, pourre reuceuvoir  sur ta tablaite taktil plain d'idét de truques a fèrre a la plasse d'aprandre des choz ennuyeuse!!

"NAWAK" au 9 36 22!!

(jingueul bellz et carillons. Voix off féminine synthétique)
5 eurot le textot en plusse du prix d'un textot.
- 20% si tu partissipe pendant les heurre de cours!! (rires gras)


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> *Les Echos* 20 février 2015
> 
> _Le Clémenceau démantelé?_
> Après de nombreuses années d'immobilité, l'ancien fleuron de la marine française sera remorqué, le mois prochain, vers l'Ouganda, pour y être démantelé.
> ...



*Les Echos* 15 mai 2015

_Le Clémenceau rentre à Brest_

La présidente Claude Chirac à pris la décision de rapatrier le "Clem". Rappelons en effet qu'arrivé au large de la côte orientale de l'Afrique, après les péripéties que nous connaissons (demi-tour devant le refus égyptien de le laisser franchir le canal de Suez, puis passage par le détroit de Gibraltar et contournement de l'Afrique), les experts du ministère de la Défense se sont aperçus que l'Ouganda n'avait pas d'accès à la mer ! La présidente de la république à du prendre le dossier personnellement en main. "Je vais mener cette affaire à son terme !" a-t-elle déclaré.

Perso, je l'aime bien aussi


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Mars 2006)

Ah quel con! J'ai confondu Ouganda et Angola!!
:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ah quel con! J'ai confondu Ouganda et Angola!!
> :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


Oh oh!
T'es con mais tu m'fais tellement rire!
Tu sais qu'je t'aime toi?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais qu'je t'aime toi?


Désolé, mais je suis déjà sur le coup.


----------



## Imaginus (1 Mars 2006)

13 Septembre 2015

"Le Clem" comme tout le monde l'appelle aujourd'hui sera sabordé au large de l'ile de Mururoa malgres le tolé que l'annonce à succité. La presidente à tenue à s'exprimé devant l'assemblée "Nous ne pouvons plus toleré que le porte avion Clemenceau devenu la plus grande boite Gay de la jet set soit encore à quai en 2015. Les forces de l'ordre extirperont les dernier recalcitrant retranchés dans les cales et les adolescents ayant transformé les differents ponts en zone de paint ball. La piste de skate bord sur le pont du Clemenceau vient d'etre debarassé. Trop d'accident ayant survenu en bout de piste.Le Clemenceau sera donc une cible tactique pour notre nouvel arme de destruction massive à anti-matiere.Vous etes tous invités à la ceremonie de tir. N'oubliez pas vos lunettes de soleil !"

Applaudissements...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ah quel con! J'ai confondu Ouganda et Angola!!
> :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:






			
				bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Oh oh!
> T'es con mais tu m'fais tellement rire!
> Tu sais qu'je t'aime toi?





			
				Frustrator v 4 ß 0 a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez  gna gna gna !


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, mais je suis déjà sur le coup.


        
Kilékon!

edit : 


			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> des conneries, comme d'hab



Et lui aussi!


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> _Jeudi 25/12/2057 00h57_
> 
> Salut, Bande de Nazes...
> 
> ...



Tiens, tu t'es payé un logiciel de dictée ?   

NB: Vi, j'ai vu ton post dans le thread à côté !


----------



## loustic (1 Mars 2006)

"Le monde va finir. La seule raison pour laquelle il pourrait durer, c'est qu'il existe. Que cette raison est faible, comparée à toutes celles qui annoncent le contraire, particulièrement à celle-ci : qu'est-ce que le monde a désormais à faire sous le ciel ? - Car, en supposant qu'il continuât à exister matériellement, serait-ce une existence digne de ce nom et du dictionnaire historique ? Je ne dis pas que le monde sera réduit aux expédients et au désordre bouffon des républiques du Sud-Amérique, - que peut-être même nous retournerons à l'état sauvage, et que nous irons, à travers les ruines herbues de notre civilisation, chercher notre pâture, un fusil à la main. Non; ...
La mécanique nous aura tellement américanisés, le progrès aura si bien atrophié en nous toute la partie spirituelle, que rien parmi les rêveries sanguinaires, sacrilèges, ou anti-naturelles des utopistes ne pourra être comparé à ses résultats positifs. Je demande à tout homme qui pense de me montrer ce qui subsiste de la vie..."

Extrait de "Fusées", Charles Baudelaire.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2006)

*Agence Chine Presse (ex-AFP) - 25 février 2015*

L'épaisseur inhabituelle des glaces dans le goulet de Brest gêne le départ du Clémenceau

La ville de Brest connaît des hivers rigoureux depuis la brusque et inexpliquée inversion du Gulf Stream en 2011. Le goulet de Brest est régulièrement transformé en banquise où les brises-glaces maintiennent des couloirs de navigation. Néanmoins l'hiver a été plus rigoureux que ne l'avait prévu le supercalculateur de Google Météo, service officiel de météorologie mondiale depuis 2012. L'effort pour maintenir ouverts ces couloirs de navigation s'avère plus difficile que prévu et gêne les opérations de remorquage du Clémenceau à destination de l'Angola. Rappelons que Google Météo a prévu pour cet été à Brest un climat plus frais que d'habitude, avec une moyenne pondérée à +43 °C.
Rappelons à nos lecteurs que Paris vit actuellement ses -60°C habituels et connaîtra un bel été à +57°C.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2006)

*Buena Vista (quotidien de Buenos-Aires)*
15 Octobre 2038

Rentrée houleuse pour le nouveau gouvernement chinois

Les industriels chinois dénoncent le "dumping social" et les coûts horaires du travail "inconcurrençables" d'Europe de l'Ouest. Leurs représentants ne se sont pas gênés pour le faire savoir au nouveau gouvernement de Pékin dès son entrée en fonction hier. Depuis plusieurs mois, patronnat et représentants des travailleurs de la Réublique Populaire Capitaliste de Chine défilent régulièrement chaque fin de semaine entre 18h et 20h dans les rues des grandes villes pour réclamer des mesures de protectionnisme face à la concurrence sauvage que représente la main-d'oeuvre docile et sous-payée d'Europe de l'Ouest. Par aileurs le gouvernement français profite de l'aubaine que représente les délocalisations chinoises en assouplissant encore sa réglementation du travail, déjà bien chétive. Le Premier Ministre français Marilia Le Villkozen a mis en place les "35 heures", soit une durée du travail devant être au minimum de 35 heures pour deux jours de travail. Nos lecteurs historiens ne doivent pas confondre ces présentes 35 heures avec une mesure au nom similaire qui avait été tentée il y a environ 40 ans dans ce même pays.


----------



## NED (6 Mars 2006)

Je peux vous prevoir au moins 10 choses qui vont passer demain !
Et oui :
1) s'il ne fait pas beau, il est possible qu'il pleuve.
2) Vous serez tentez de respirer par la bouche où le nez.
3) Si cous sortez de chez vous, vous verrez surement une voiture.
4) Plus d'1 million de gens vont prendre une douche.
5) 1 insecte va mourir
6) Au moins 1 bébé va naître.
7) Des gens vont monter dans un train et dans le wagon ils verront d'autres humains.
8) Les personnes se baladant sur la plage vont constater que la mer n'a pas disparue.
9) A Paris il fera obligatoirement moins de 30 degrés.
10) Je dirait surement d'autres bétises dans la journée...

Madame Irma peut aller se rhabiller...


----------

